# Braille signs exempt?



## Inspector 102 (Apr 7, 2016)

Are there areas within a public building that do not require signage that contains Braille to be provided such as storage rooms, electrical rooms. If a sign is a wayfare sign with multiple offices indicated, does each office identified on the sign also have to provide braille? Trying to update signs in building and save cost at same time.


----------



## JBI (Apr 7, 2016)

In the 2012 IBC the requirements are in section 1110, in the 2015 they are in section 1111.

I do not see a specific reference to individual offices requiring signage, nor to storage or equipment rooms (for braille/tactile signage anyway).

Primarily focused on assembly areas, toilet facilities and egress components inside the building.


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 7, 2016)

If the building is "public" and owned by the agency you work for, then the ADA is required. Typically all permanent rooms/spaces require signs with braille. Wayfinding signs are not required and generally do not require braille, however it is helpful if they are at least "tactile" (raised characters)


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 11, 2016)

JD, I believe wayfinding signs are required if not all access from a public way is accessible, if not they must be provided to direct you to the accessible route to the accessible entrance.

I have a trip and fall on an existing site (1970 era with 2 high rises) with monumental stairs on the major frontage and the accessible route entering from the side street. Parking structure with accessible parking in the back. Plaintiff used a walker to mount the steps but fell while descending even though they could see the accessible route. Steps shorter route to sidewalk and apparently they didn't want to pay to park in the garage. Building remodeled many times so signage should have been provided/updated over the years.


----------

